# How Has The Recession Affected Dog Sales



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

This is a curious question for breeders. I posted a similar question at the beginning of the recession. Now that the recession has gone on for some time is there a affect on dog sales or prices?

I thought of this because I read a article on McDonalds hamburgers. They did great at the beginning of the recession when people stared changing their restaurant habits to save money. Recently even McDonalds is showing a decline in sales.

P.S. - For you grammar people. Is "affect" correct or is it "effect"? It is surprising that something you knew can slip away with through the years. I used to know the rule for each different spelling.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

effect is noun, affect is verb.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sue DiCero said:


> effect is noun, affect is verb.


Gracias!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I have not really noticed a big change in the Govt. contracts, but for sure the smaller police departments have suffered big budget cuts to include K-9 purchases. Interest in buying youg puppies has increased while private individuals looking for 8-10 month old started green dogs has almost stopped. I guess the logic is that 8 week old puppies are cheaper, so they buy them instead of 10 month old dogs.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Several departments around here have "laid off" dogs. I purchased one from a department; dual pupose Dutchie, and another department gave us a single purpose lab. We've not laid any dogs off, however, I'm not purchasing any new ones. I have two bomb dogs to train, both animals had been procurred before the budget problems. One is a lab, the other a Dutchie that will continue into patrol training. At least that's the plan.

DFrost


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

two years ago I sold a super nice dual purpose dog to a local department for $7500. This summer they called me looking for another dual purpose dog, this time they said their budget was $1800. I am not making that up...........$1800!!! I could not help them. if I import a dog it cost me over $1000 to get him to my kennel in shipping and customs fees alone, this does not include the actual cost for buying the dog. And I if raise one from a puppy by the time it is old enough for testing I have over $1000 in food and misc. kennel costs alone. This does not count for any time in working and training the dog.
I sell 8 week old puppies for $1200. I cant sell adult dual purpose males for $1800, not even to my own mother.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I have noticed quite a slow down in breedings being advertised in America for Malinois.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I haven't noticed a decrease in inquiries for pups. I can't comment on the actual sales since I only had 1 litter this year, and they were all sold right away, the other breedings I did didn't take.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> ...I sell 8 week old puppies for $1200. I cant sell adult dual purpose males for $1800, not even to my own mother.


Mike if you wanted to make LESS profit, you could sell it for less! Puppies should be $200.00 tops!:^o
My Bouvier sales didn't show any decrease in interest or sales. I think that there is a slowing down in fast sales/make it happen NOW types, and fewer folks have "throw away" money. It depends upon the area of the country and the market you are working with as to the low or loss in sales.

We are planning another Bouvier breeding for 2010 with pups due to hit the ground on Valentine's Day. I can tell you that I will be most shocked if they don't sell! Civilians are looking for home protection type dogs, agencies are looking for the most BANG for the buck, and sport folks are always looking for that dog that they don't have...bottomline, if you have the cash and the fire to spend it, the money will be GONE!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

no, not really.

I do have had some people in the US who ordered a puppy and cancelled when the pups were 6 wks old :roll:. They fall about the shipping price, which made the cost of the puppy come at aprox $ 1700. Our puppy price is lower than Mike's but shipping to the US is very expensive, eventhough I have had searched for the cheapest solution by shipping the pup through Germany so the shipping fee was 250 euro less (about $400).


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

This is a very interesting thread to me. From what I gather so far, there is obviously a reaction to the current economic conditions. It appears to me that many breeders on this board are IN DENIAL and don't feel strong enough to make a statement.

There are many breeders on this board. Where did they all go?


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

We did not do breedings in the spring. Did one and one did not take this fall (wrong timing) . No issue so far. Have turned down a few people.

We are planning 2 breedings in the spring.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm breeding the same as always and spending as much as always to breed to the male I want...that being said it's about 2 litters of Malinois/year. Same for both Mals and Beauces. I may be eating more beans than steak and sea food, but my breeding stays constant and my dogs and cats get steak! :wink:

BTW, I sold 4 litters of Siamese kittens at $450 each in Nov-December. I think it's slightly slower to sell them and maybe a few more calls that want me to drop prices than usual, but I haven't had too do so. I have two kittens left that are ready now..any takers? :wink: Hey, and if the cats don't sell then become mousers! :-D

However, I've been well established for years as a breeder of Siamese cats, Beaucerons and Malinois.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> This is a very interesting thread to me. From what I gather so far, there is obviously a reaction to the current economic conditions. It appears to me that many breeders on this board are IN DENIAL and don't feel strong enough to make a statement.
> 
> There are many breeders on this board. Where did they all go?


I've had no public litters for a year and a half now, in part because of anticipating a move and not knowing when, and also because I don't like what's happening in the economy. I sell my pups for $1200-1500, but too many people want to buy from me that want to breed themselves, and don't care about working their dogs or putting much consideration into what dogs they're slapping together to make puppies with. Thats probably why pup sales are not faltering - breeding interest increases as an alternative to supplemental income. You think the animal shelters fill up fast now, just wait for the "effect" this has.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I have two kittens left that are ready now..any takers?


Yes, Willow will take them both. Ok, I added nothing to this thread by offering that. Sorry... couldn't resist. :-&


----------

